# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Pushime ne Shqiperi apo jo ?????

## fashion_girl

kush nga ju do te shkoje ne shqiperi kete vere per te kaluar pushimet ???
une kete vere nuk do iki uffiiiiiii, por vitin tjeter po sepse u bon 3 vjet qe nuk shkoj .

----------


## dritek7

isha un me pushime ne Durres kete vit. pas 5 vjetesh pushime neper bot thash hajde se ndoshta do jet rregullu pak dicka, kisha te drejt te medoja ashtu..kishte shum ndryshime por fatkeqesisht jo per mir.... fukaralleku mbizoteronte,klubet bosh me pronaret tu bertit e tu anku se nuk vjen asnjeri,,.kur je me kok nga deti  shef ato  pamje magjike,por sapo ti kthesh shpinen detit realiteti te trem..me shku ke plazhi ne kemb kujdes se te bejn makinat cop-cop..nuk ka as semafor e asgje.me kalu rrugen esht rast me festu sic ka then 1 gazetar Anglez para ca kohesh,,plazhin e kan nda hajdutat ne pjese te vogla ku cdo hajdut don 2 mij lek po deshe me u ul aty po nuk deshe rri ne kemb ose ne rer te lagur.banjo publika esht thellesia e detit...kur te zhytesh ne det kujdes kur te dalesh ne siperfaqe se do kesh  naj dhurat surratit,jashtqitje,ose edhe motorr deti qe jan te lir te tallin lesht ne mes te njerezve tu shit tangerllek..i japin gaz motorrit dhe pastaj kthehen e shofin nese dikush ngeli i impresionuar apo jo...ju femnat kujdes se ti leshojn duart ven e pa ven budallet qe dhe pse flasin shqip dreqi e din se cfar thon,kur te shkoni aty afer stacionit te trenit merrni kundragazin se mban era qelbesin. harro ato lypsat ke Vollga qe ta nxijn jeten.kujdes nga pusetat 2 metra a 3 te thella pa kapak..me posht do sjell ca foto per te ilustruar pamjet e mrekullueshme te qyetetit me te madh bregdetar te Shqiperis..ty te uroj pushime te mbara por kujdes nga ata qe te thash me siper..

----------


## dritek7

next ..puseta  mbeturina dhe trena ne mes te Durresit ..

----------


## dritek7

dhe se fundi ruhuni nga ky shoku...

----------


## DontWorryBeHapp

Varet se ku e drejton objektivin a aparatit dhe ku e fokuson mendien. As gje nuk eshte bardh e zi. Pushimet ne Shqiperi kan te bukuren e tyre, une per vete kam kaluar pergjithesisht shume mire pamvarsisht nga pislleku dhe problemet e ndryshme.

----------


## dritek7

o shoku edhe un te mirat i shof por te keqiat duhet ti vem ne dukje dhe jo ti fshehim..po nuk i vum ne dukje neve ata kurr nuk rregullohen,,per Shqiptaret e Shqiperis gjithcka esht normale por per dikend qe jeton ne 1 vend normal ato qe shef ne Shqiperi jan jo normale..

----------


## strange

Pse nuk merrni mësim nga shkau? Sado e keqe të jetë Serbia një fjalë të keqe nuk e dëgjon nga goja e tyre!

Të gjithë e dimë si është gjendja në Shqipëri e në Shqiptari më mirë me thënë ama s'bën kështu! Më këtë që ke bo ti o dritek7 me ke kujtua lajmet e Vizionplus si dhe Top Channel, nga këta dy kanale televizive nuk kam dëgjua fjalë të mira për Shqipërinë unë!


Kur është diçka mirë askush asgjë nuk thotë, kur është e keqe me njëherë me foto na komentoni! 

Për fund po citoj një fjalë popullore: "Kur nuk je i mirë për vëllanë tënd, kurr nuk do të jesh për të tjerët". Nëse ne vetë ulim vendin tone është normale se edhe gazetaret anglez si dhe gjithë bota do flasin keq për ne.

Sidoqoftë ky mbetet mendimi im....

----------


## IllyrianPatriot

> o shoku edhe un te mirat i shof por te keqiat duhet ti vem ne dukje dhe jo ti fshehim..po nuk i vum ne dukje neve ata kurr nuk rregullohen,,per Shqiptaret e Shqiperis gjithcka esht normale por per dikend qe jeton ne 1 vend normal ato qe shef ne Shqiperi jan jo normale..


ti te mirat i shikon po flet vetem per te keqijat hmmm ...

une per vete , vete per 1 muaj a me shume cdo behar ne shqiperi .... edhe ja kaloj shume mire .... 

saranda vlora edhe  riviera shqiptare  jan me te vertet fantastike ...

----------


## OPARI

> kush nga ju do te shkoje ne shqiperi kete vere per te kaluar pushimet ???
> une kete vere nuk do iki uffiiiiiii, por vitin tjeter po sepse u bon 3 vjet qe nuk shkoj .


une kete vit isha tre jave por pushime nuk i quaje kurre ,vajtjet ne shqiperi jane vizita 
qe te shkoje vertet per pushime ne shqiperi as qe behet fjale ,kushtet jane poshte mesatares per te mos thene skandaloze  ,cmimet jane per 5 yje ,

----------


## Linda5

*Pushime ne Shqiperi apo jo ?????* 

Normal,3 jav i bona , do shkoj dhe 10 dite ose 2 jave  te tjera me vone  :Lulja3:

----------


## Station

*Shqiperia eshte nje vend qe e ka pare zoti per ate bregdet qe ka por ne Shqiperi eshte nje kalvar me vete qe te besh pushime.
1- Rruget jane cope - cope
2- Papastertite ne plazhe jane pambarim
3- Besoj se jemi vendi me çmimet me te larta ne zone, nje dhome fjetje dhe nje     ambient gatimi ne Vlore (e paisur mire) shkon 80 deri ne 100 euro nata, nje dhome modeste thjesht per akomodim me kushte shume te ulta vete 5 mije leke te rinj (50 mije leke) nata etj, etj........*

----------


## Marya

> *Shqiperia eshte nje vend qe e ka pare zoti per ate bregdet qe ka por ne Shqiperi eshte nje kalvar me vete qe te besh pushime.
> 1- Rruget jane cope - cope
> 2- Papastertite ne plazhe jane pambarim
> 3- Besoj se jemi vendi me çmimet me te larta ne zone, nje dhome fjetje dhe nje     ambient gatimi ne Vlore (e paisur mire) shkon 80 deri ne 100 euro nata, nje dhome modeste thjesht per akomodim me kushte shume te ulta vete 5 mije leke te rinj (50 mije leke) nata etj, etj........*


nuk eshte e vertete 
motra ime ka nje apartament te ekipuar ne vlore ne breg te detit tek uji i ftohte dhe e jep me 300 000 leke/ ne 15 dite dhe mezi se gjen qeraxhinj :me dylbi:

----------


## Endless

> *Shqiperia eshte nje vend qe e ka pare zoti per ate bregdet qe ka por ne Shqiperi eshte nje kalvar me vete qe te besh pushime.
> 1- Rruget jane cope - cope
> 2- Papastertite ne plazhe jane pambarim
> 3- Besoj se jemi vendi me çmimet me te larta ne zone, nje dhome fjetje dhe nje     ambient gatimi ne Vlore (e paisur mire) shkon 80 deri ne 100 euro nata, nje dhome modeste thjesht per akomodim me kushte shume te ulta vete 5 mije leke te rinj (50 mije leke) nata etj, etj........*




ore po ku i ke gjete ato cmime ti mer daj se ta paskan fut sa krahu? garant duhet te ngjash si ndonje anglez i shemtut ti, se s'ka mundesi. po ca thote mo shoku, ne vlore te plepat te gjej une alamet shpie me bace e verande, e me te tera kushtet, per 25 mij lek te vjetra. per ndonje te njohur behet edhe me lire.

----------


## *suada*

> kush nga ju do te shkoje ne shqiperi kete vere per te kaluar pushimet ???
> une kete vere nuk do iki uffiiiiiii, por vitin tjeter po sepse u bon 3 vjet qe nuk shkoj .


Une nisem javes qe vjen per ne Shqiperi (durres).
Station ka te drejte per plazhin ( e kam fjalen per ''plazhin'' ne dr).
Per me shume info do bej ndonje foto dhe po i sjell ne forum  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Station

Marya behet fjale me tutje Jonufres dhe ne vazhdim, aty ku thua Ti eshte plazhi publik qe jane njerezit (me fal per shprehjen) b*the me b*the. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Station

> ore po ku i ke gjete ato cmime ti mer daj se ta paskan fut sa krahu? garant duhet te ngjash si ndonje anglez i shemtut ti, se s'ka mundesi. po ca thote mo shoku, ne vlore te plepat te gjej une alamet shpie me bace e verande, e me te tera kushtet, per 25 mij lek te vjetra. per ndonje te njohur behet edhe me lire.


Eshte e disata here qe me ben si i zgjuar o njeri i bukur.
Meqe e do konkretisht mund te vesh tek "Rezidenca Cekodhima" psh. dhe na bej ndonje ze po e gjete lire.
Ne Shqiperi une e di me mire se ty se mund te gjesh banes edhe pa leke fare por varet se ku e gjen, nese Ti lahesh aty ku lajne hambaret anijet ateher ke te drejte. :shkelje syri:

----------


## Endless

> Eshte e disata here qe me ben si i zgjuar o njeri i bukur.
> Meqe e do konkretisht mund te vesh tek "Rezidenca Cekodhima" psh. dhe na bej ndonje ze po e gjete lire.
> Ne Shqiperi une e di me mire se ty se mund te gjesh banes edhe pa leke fare por varet se ku e gjen, nese Ti lahesh aty ku lajne hambaret anijet ateher ke te drejte.


jo se te bej si i zgjuar mo njesho, po ashtu jam. per vloren nuk po flisje ti kingo? tani mo me devijo mua. lexoje dhe nje here postimin tend. vlora eshte vlore, dhe jonufra eshte jonufer, orikumi orikum, dhe himara himar.

----------


## Station

> jo se te bej si i zgjuar mo njesho, po ashtu jam. per vloren nuk po flisje ti kingo? tani mo me devijo mua. lexoje dhe nje here postimin tend. vlora eshte vlore, dhe jonufra eshte jonufer, orikumi orikum, dhe himara himar.


Nqs per Vlore ti quan vetem qytetin e Vlores dhe plazhin publik me gjithe portin atehere Ti ke te drejte, ne kete zone te gjej une shtepi me bahçe 25 mij leke te reja ne 15 dite bile edhe me lire.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> jo se te bej si i zgjuar mo njesho, po ashtu jam. per vloren nuk po flisje ti kingo? tani mo me devijo mua. lexoje dhe nje here postimin tend. vlora eshte vlore, dhe jonufra eshte jonufer, orikumi orikum, dhe himara himar.


ca ke mer plak qe merzitesh,

ku gjejne ja fusim robt,

 :pa dhembe: 

cu pa pastaj, 

po e fshine me gjethe fiku do i haj sumacka

 :shkelje syri: 

kush do apartament ne sarande, pa leke, po duhet te mobilojne apartamentin

lol

----------


## Endless

> Nqs per Vlore ti quan vetem qytetin e Vlores dhe plazhin publik me gjithe portin atehere Ti ke te drejte, ne kete zone te gjej une shtepi me bahçe 25 mij leke te reja ne 15 dite bile edhe me lire.


me 5 mij lek te reja per pesembedhjet dite behet gje per ndonje?  :ngerdheshje:

----------

